# Dewalt DW625 repair help please



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi folks. 

I am in the process of replacing the armature, field, brushes and bearings on my aged dw625. 

I have some basic instructions. I have removed all of the wiring and taken out those four long screws that hold the bottom half on. My instructions say I can now tap the armature out of the top bearing by tapping it from the top. 

It won't budge. I don't know what I am doing wrong. 

Any ideas?

Also - anyone got a wiring diagram?

All the best

Steve


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you manage to get the bottom half off, after removing the four long screws? I was trying the same thing yesterday, but I could not get the bottom half off at all. There seemed to be something preventing the two halves from separating - possibly it was the armature, but whatever it was, it was holding the two halves together very tightly.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Have you removed the circlip above the upper bearing just below where the speed sensor magnet is mounted? Also where are your "long screws"?


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

Phil P said:


> Have you removed the circlip above the upper bearing just below where the speed sensor magnet is mounted? Also where are your "long screws"?


The four long screws are the two at each side about 4 inches long, two underneath the on-off relay on one side, and two underneath the capacitor on the other. I removed the circlip but that wasn't the matter. I did not want to hit the armature with a hammer so I gave up. I also removed the bottom bracket with three screws and circular screwed-on ring. I noticed that there are bearings at the top and bottom. In fact what I have is an ELU TYpe 4 (same as DW625) which is old but hardly used. All the screws were very stiff to undo, possibly with age, and may be the armature is suffering the same problem. Is it just supposed to slide out of the bearings?


----------



## Steve Blackdog (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi

Eventually I finished the whole job, so I am now an expert!!

The bearings are very stiff to remove. Don't hit the armature with a hammer or the mild steel with burr over like a rivet. (a free lesson at my cost )

You need to get a small gear/bearing puller - I used a 4" puller with a choice or 2 or 3 legs. You need a two leg puller for the top bearing. The puller legs slot in the thickest part of the yellow plastic. Gradually turning the screw on the puller will gradually pull out the top bearing and the top and bottom cases will pull apart. 

Then you need to tap the armature out of the bottom bearing, being careful not to damage it. I used the puller for this bearing as well. 

When you put your new bearings in, you will need a small piece of copper pipe to tap in each bearing. 

It's worth the effort. Feel free to ask any more questions. 

Regards

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

YouTube - ‪How to Remove an Armature Bearing with a Vise‬‏
DeWALT Router Parts : eReplacementParts.com

He has many videos for the DeWalt items..

======


----------

